

Show HN: Realtime collaborative ebook publishing - gt5050
http://papyruseditor.com/en/collaborate

======
gt5050
Hello HN,

We released Papyrus here on HN a few month back.One of the most requested
features was to be able to collaboratively edit books. We have tried to
provide a collaborative editing environment where multiple authors can
simultaneously edit an ebook(all made possible due to <http://sharejs.org/>)
Your feedback would be very helpful.

------
udayaprakash19
the app itself is a great idea! but don't know if collaborative editing is
something big!

